# DNR



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Anyone on here that works for the DNR, particularly as a Park Manager? If so, or if you know anyone, I have some questions.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm guessing you could get contact information off the park's website.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Vanilla said:


> I'm guessing you could get contact information off the park's website.


Thanks vanilla, I'm looking for a more friendly conversation though haha. Not that I wouldn't the other route, but I don't want to chat to someone in work mode.


----------

